# Just received letter for IUI



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning

Just need to talk!!! Just received letter from James Cook to go for our information session on 14th October things are finally starting to happen    bit scared but excited at the same time been waiting so long hopefully this will be the start of something good !!! They have said we can have 3 attempts at IUI not sure if medicated or not and if this is unsuccessful 3 attempts at IVF please please please let one of them work      
Not sure how long after the session the treatment will begin but feels good to know that things are finally happening. My love and    goes to everyone going through this and thanks to everyone who posts as it helps so much


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi

I know what you are going through as we are now waiting for treatment to start.

We have been told that we can have 3 IUI attempts (all medicated as I don't ovulate properly)and 3 IVF afterwards.

We are currently having treatment at Leigh Infirmary and were on a waiting list for 18 weeks.  After the 18 weeks we received a letter to contact them to make our appointments.

The first appointment we had to make was 16th July and that was to see the counsellor and we were asked questions about what we could give to a child, etc (all the questions that people who can have them no problem do not have to think about answering).

We had our second appointment on 10th July and this was to sit down with a nurse and go through the ins & outs as well as filling out all of the consent forms.

We are now waiting of AF to arrive so that I can phone for us to start our treatment.  I don't have regular cycles and they are normally very long ranging from 46 days to 70 days.  On the upside they have told me if AF hasn't arrived by day 35 to phone and they will give me medication to make AF start which if it doesn't arrive before is next Tuesday.

It's hard in the weeks in between because you feel like time is being wasted doing nothing but now I am so close and can't wait.

Hope    everything goes okay for you and that you don't have to go down the IVF route.

Just to let you know I have been told by the hospital that if I get an abandoned cycle for any reason that they don't count it as one of them and continue until I have had three completed cycles and I don't know if this varies from Clinic to Clinic but it may be worth asking as it was a point that I felt I needed to clear up before I started treatment.

JO98 xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

its such an exciting and overwhelming step to finally be starting treatment.  good luck to both of you


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you both for your responses    

We were told our waiting list was around 6 months so our consultation is half way there kind of breaks up the wait but they did say that may not be that long so fingers crossed.

I understand what you say about them asking what you can offer a child do they think we would put ourselves through this heartbreaking process if we weren't willing to offer them a loving home!!

JO98 I hope you begin your first treatment really soon hopefully that will be the only one you will need    its so nice to hear from someone going trough the same thing please keep us updated on how your treatment goes and i will be sending lots of     

With love


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Leanne0206

AF arrived on Saturday (typical with it being bank holiday weekend and clinic not open then) so went to clinic to start menopur injections Tuesday.  I was dreading them as I thought that the nurses would show me and I would forget once I got home but they gave me an instruction sheet to follow.

The injections are really easy.  I was a bit bothered that I wouldn't be able to do them myself but to be honest I actually like doing them as I feel like I am doing something to help us along the way and I am feeling very up beat and optimistic.

I am booked in for my first tracking scan on Tuesday 7th so hopefully everything will be going as it should be.

Hope your treatment will start soon.

JO98 xxxx


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning

Glad its all starting and so pleased the injections arent as bad as you thought. Thats a really positive way to think about having them the thought of doing them makes me shiver!!

Hope all goes well on Tuesday keep me informed.

Leanne0206XX


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Leanne0206

Been for my foillicle scan this morning and am a bit confused.

I told them I was at day 11 of my cycle but at day 8 of injections and when they scanned me the nurse said that my lining was 6 and that I had a few follicles that measured arounf 9 and that is probably about right for day 8.  She went away to speak to the nurses that run the clinic and one of them came back to me and said that there wasn't really anything happening and that I was to go back on Friday for a scan and if nothing has happened by then we will talk about maybe increasing my dose of Menopur.

It is frustrating becase you have one telling you its normal and the other saying nothings happening.

Here's hoping theres some improvement on Friday.

JO98 xxxx


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
just wanted to wish you both good luck with your IUI. Be positive - it worked for me on my final attempt x x


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks jo11 so pleased it worked for you gives me hope   

Hope all goes well tomorrow    jo98 and things are a bit clearer for you xxx


----------



## JO98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Leanne0206

Things haven't turned out very well for me i'm afraid.  I never went for the scan on the Friday as on the Thursday night I came across an e-mail of my husbands by accident on our laptop and it revealed that for at least the last two months he has been seeing somebody that he has met through his job.

I am absolutely devastated as he has obviously been having an affair whilst we've been seeing the counsellor, nurses, etc and still gone ahead with our treatment and has let me inject myself for two weeks and would have let me get pregnant although he was planning his future with her.

I have now moved back to my parents as I can't afford the house and have no spare money for anywhere else.

At the moment I feel as though all of my dreams have been shattered.  Ive been with him since I was sixteen and I thought we were happy but obviously I was wrong.  Now I am nearly 29 with a divorce in process and no home.

Its funny how life can turn around so quickly.

Sorry for the moan but I am emotionally charged at the moment.

Hope your wait on the list isn't too long and that everything goes well for you in the future.

JO98 xxx


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning

I am soooo sorry to hear that     im not going to say anything to try and make you feel better as i know nothing will, all i can say is try and stay strong    it will take time but things will get better, you rant away on here if need be thats the best thing about this site    there is always someone who will listen,

Life does things like this to us and I can never understand why but it makes us stonger and more capable deal with things,

Take Care 

Love Lea xxx


----------

